# Lexmark



## markusdg (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habe Probleme mit zwei Druckern Z25 und Z45 der Fa. Lexmark. Die Probleme sind dergestalt:

- kurz nach der Einwahl ins Internet wird die Verbindung getrennt (Zugang über
USB-Modem. Habe schon 2 Modems ausprobiert. Das Problem ist bei beiden
gleich.) Gelegentlich ist es mir zwar schon gelungen eine längere Verbindung zu bekommen aber nur mit der alten
t-online-software 4.0, mit Version 5.0 ist das eigenartigerweise nicht möglich, Anwahl über andere Server als t-online geht auch nicht ?)
- wenn ich drucken will, ohne im Internet zu sein z.B. eine Seite in Word oder Excel
wird die erste Seite bis zum Ende gedruckt. Dann bekomme ich eine Windowsfehlermeldung "Spool-Fehler". Ein weiteres Drucken ist dann nicht mehr
ohne Rechnerneustart möglich. Gelegentlich bleibt der Rechner beim runterfahren stehen.
- wenn ich im Internet bin und drucken will, bleibt der Rechner komplett stehen. Dann hilft nur Stecker ziehen.
- Gelegentlich erscheint im DOS-Fenster die Meldung "Fehler beim Schreiben
auf Schreibgerät AUX.

Wenns zweckdienlich ist könnte ich noch ein paar weitere Fehler nennen.

Der Support von Lexmark hat mir keine Lösung gebracht. Jetzt solls angeblich an meinem Modem liegen. Habe mir deshalb ein Update hierzu besorgt und installiert. Bringt aber gar nichts.

Zur Info: Ich arbeite unter Windows 98 SE. Als Modems habe ich ein Diamond SupraMax 56K USB und ein Fujitsu/Siemens Connectbird 56K PE. 

Sobald ich die Drucker deinstalliert habe, arbeitet alles einwandfrei.

Wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## Whizzly (8. Oktober 2003)

hmm ich kann dir nicht direkt helfen, weiss aber, dass die fehler, die du angibst, bei mir eindeutig durch das modem verursacht wurden! Ich hatte das Installiert (creative modemblaster oder so)usw, nach der Einwahl hat sich das modem mitsamt dem Explorer aufgehängt, überall hing was oder hat nichtmehr geladen... ähnlich wie bei dir, einfach madig.... ich habs mit den neuesten treibern hingekriegt.. 
ansonsten --> pci-version des Modems (mach ich nur noch, da weniger stress  )

Allerdings hatte ich nie Probleme mit dem Drucker, aber wahrscheinlich bloss, weils in dem Zeitraum nichts zu drucken gab  8D

hoffe ich konnte dich weiterbringen

bis denn 
whizzly


----------



## markusdg (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

die neuesten Treiber habe ich probiert. Es ist eine leichte Linderung eingetreten. Wenn ich mir zuerst meine e-Mails abhole und erst dann den Explorer aufrufe, bekomme ich eine halbwegs stabile Verbindung. Abstürze etc. sind deutlich weniger. Einiges funktioniert aber immer noch nicht. Jedenfalls Danke, Du hast mich weitergebracht als der Support von Lexmark.

markusdg


----------

